# Streamlight Strion owners.......



## ebow86 (Sep 14, 2010)

I might be able to get a good deal on one of these. There's lots of info here on them but I am having trouble finding beam shots. The rest of the light seems to be solid but I am wondering about the beam quality. Can anyone out there fill me in on the beam quality? I've never used a streamlight so I don't have any experience with them. It's the focusing head that's making me nervous. I'm wondering if it suffers from rings and holes like the maglites.


----------



## jaundice (Sep 14, 2010)

My incan Strion has a lightly stippled reflector, which smooths out any holes or rings. The problem with maglite beams is that they use smooth reflectors, which then reflects the natural holes and rings of an incan bulb. Switch a maglite reflector for a stippled one, and the holes and rings largely go away.

The Strion beam is okay, for what it is. The best thing about the Strion is the rechargeable setup. 

-John


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 14, 2010)

How is the output compaired to a P60? And how is the brightness over the span of the battery? Does it yellow quickly?


----------



## fivemega (Sep 14, 2010)

ebow86 said:


> How is the output compaired to a P60? And how is the brightness over the span of the battery? Does it yellow quickly?



* M*g reflector is smooth with big bulb opening which makes black hole while Strion has textured reflector with small bulb opening to prevent any black hole.
Strion and P60 both are 6 watt with almost same brightness but Strion throws further and is pretty much steady during 70 minutes free and true run time.
There are many flashlights using rechargeable li-ion batteries but Strion is the only li-ion rechargeble flashlight in production and I am surprized not many flashaholics use it.*


----------



## zippo (Sep 14, 2010)

But you have to buy Strion battery, $25.
If I can use AW's or just laptop 18650, then I will love my Strion.



fivemega said:


> *
> There are many flashlights using rechargeable li-ion batteries but Strion is the only li-ion rechargeble flashlight in production and I am surprized not many flashaholics use it.*


----------



## OCD (Sep 14, 2010)

I've had the opportunity to play with one some time ago (before I stumbled on this great place!) as my brother-in-law has one. He got it before entering the police academy. IMO, its a very nice size and is a pretty decent thrower. Something happened to his switch and he has yet to send it back. After purchasing my Streamlight Scorpion, I really wanted to get a Strion for the rechargeable aspect.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 14, 2010)

zippo said:


> But you have to buy Strion battery, $25.
> If I can use AW's or just laptop 18650, then I will love my Strion.



*Strion flashlight comes with battery and good for hundreds of recharge.
Even if it works for 100 cycle, is $0.25 operation cost too much for 70 minutes?*


----------



## jaundice (Sep 14, 2010)

I think the Strion was a world-beater back in 2004 when they came out. I wish I would have bought one immediately. I was using a pair of polystingers at the time, and I just couldn't see the advantage of switching. I didn't understand the advantages of Li-ion versus the nicad batteries I was using, not to mention the size differential.

But these days, the Strion is kind of dated. If you can get one for the right price, by all means grab it. I did, about 8 months ago. 


OCD:

If you already use Li-ion batteries, a Scorpion can be converted into something similar to a Strion. Just use a 17670 battery and get a strion bulb. You'll have basically a Strion for a low cost.

-John


----------



## Wiseguyzz_Inc_ (Sep 14, 2010)

I have the LED Strion its one of if not my favorite light that I own... Its compact and bright as hell! Was going to get the incan Strion but was sold after I saw videos of the LED version....


----------



## zippo (Sep 15, 2010)

The battery came with my Strion got about 30 recharge, my second battery got about 25 recharge, my 3th battery got about 25 recharge, in six months three batteries die, I give up after that.



fivemega said:


> *Strion flashlight comes with battery and good for hundreds of recharge.
> Even if it works for 100 cycle, is $0.25 operation cost too much for 70 minutes?*


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 15, 2010)

zippo said:


> The battery came with my Strion got about 30 recharge, my second battery got about 25 recharge, my 3th battery got about 25 recharge, in six months three batteries die, I give up after that.


 

If my light was going through batteries like that I would be concerned about a defective charger. My knowledge regarding batteries is limited but I thought that even with daily abuse a decent quality lithium ion should provided much more than 30 recharges. Have you ever thought about getting the chrager looked at?

And how do you know when the batteries finished and dead? Will it not charge? Or not hold a charge for any amount of time?


----------



## fivemega (Sep 15, 2010)

zippo said:


> The battery came with my Strion got about 30 recharge, my second battery got about 25 recharge, my 3th battery got about 25 recharge, in six months three batteries die, I give up after that.


*$1 per 70 minutes is still much more economical than (2x123) $3 per $60 minutes.
BTW, there is definitely something wrong with your charger and or maintaining the battery.
In addition, Streamlight has excellent warranty and customer service.*


----------



## zippo (Sep 15, 2010)

At first, I get about one hour of run time, the battery is good.
When I get about two minutes of run time the it start to dim, the battery die.
I check voltage when the light is on, it from 4.2v drop to 3.6v in around two minutes, when I turn off the light, it go back to 4.1v, the battery is dead.
I don't leave my Strion in the charger when it full charge.


----------



## zippo (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, when I got your two 18650 Stinger tube rum 1499 bulb, I love it, so the Strion up on the shelf, cost too much to keep it running.



fivemega said:


> *$1 per 70 minutes is still much more economical than (2x123) $3 per $60 minutes.
> BTW, there is definitely something wrong with your charger and or maintaining the battery.
> In addition, Streamlight has excellent warranty and customer service.*


----------



## lightplay22 (Sep 15, 2010)

I got a strion when they first became available and have way lost count of the number of charges when I used to EDC it. Now it is several years old and sits on a shelf by the back door. It still holds a charge and although I haven't timed it recently, it still puts out decent light when I call upon it. It is still on its original battery. Also, I never had the "resistance" problem that was reported with many of the early strion's. The strion LED always tempts me....


----------



## Howecollc (Sep 24, 2010)

Funny that nobody mentioned the horrible batwing pattern when the Strion is at wide focus; every bit as bad as a Maglite.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 24, 2010)

Howecollc said:


> Funny that nobody mentioned the horrible batwing pattern when the Strion is at wide focus; every bit as bad as a Maglite.


*Strion reflector is light textured to provide good throw with decent beam shape. 
It throws better than similar size 2xC123 flashlights and has focusability which you can't find in many D26 flashlights.*


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 3, 2011)

Howecollc said:


> Funny that nobody mentioned the horrible batwing pattern when the Strion is at wide focus; every bit as bad as a Maglite.


Just got a Strion the other day and perusing through the threads for information about leaving it on the charger all the time, came to this thread.

Having such a nice beam pattern (throw weighted) I had to go outside just now after reading this post and realized that you have to ignore the beam pattern and tighten the head all the way to get the batwings. Neat effect for Halloween, but all it takes is focusing the beam and leaving it - perfect perp (read: moose, fox, wolf, bear) finding beam with nice wide skirt of light to help pickup movement off to the side.

Can anyone tell me about leaving the Strion in the charger at all times, and if there's a way for me to get a clicky for it? All I've been able to find are clickies for the LED version, and if one of these will work (which I can't imagine why it wouldn't) then I'll get one of them.


----------



## HotWire (Nov 4, 2011)

I have had a Strion since they first came out. I just replaced the battery so.... do the math.... they last a very long time. I've left my Strion on the charger all that time. It's a great small light, but it is not an ROP. It's good for checking things on the car engine, under the sink, and it tailstands.


----------



## carrot (Nov 4, 2011)

Strion's a pretty cool light. I like mine and I'm glad I picked one up.


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 4, 2011)

does this light have a usable spill


----------



## varmint (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a LED Strion and use it alot, I am very happy with it, I rotate it with my other lights and hope the battery life is ok as it will get used.
Larry


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 4, 2011)

dd61999 said:


> does this light have a usable spill


In it's stock configuration the spill is nicely wide, but the main thrust of this light is it's hotspot. If you want the spill area to be more usable you can get some of the diffuser film from the MarketPlace. I put some on my E1e and changed it from the same type of hot spot weighted beam to a gorgeous floody beam with plenty of light in the spill.


----------



## grappler50 (Nov 7, 2012)

What does ROP mean?


----------



## ampdude (Nov 7, 2012)

Roar Of Pelican

It denominates several Mag mods.

Don't ask me, I have no idea where the name came from...


----------



## dano (Nov 12, 2012)

ampdude said:


> Roar Of Pelican
> 
> It denominates several Mag mods.
> 
> Don't ask me, I have no idea where the name came from...



The name came from these mods originally using a bulb manufactured by Pelican.


----------



## ampdude (Nov 17, 2012)

I see, thanks!

As far as the Strion, I've never used one, but I've used the Strion bulb in an E2e mod with a 3.7 volt lithium rechargeable and I think it sucks compared to an MN03 or P60.

And it blackened up pretty quickly making the output worse. Nothing I would ever use again for sure! And compared to 9 volt setups.. forget about it! It's a joke.


----------

